# increase in price of newspapers



## rainyday (3 Mar 2004)

has anyone noticed how quietly the cost of newspapers has increased . On Sun I bought my usual papers and they had gone up from €3.60 to €4.00 in my reckoning an increase of 11%

Seemly the price increse had happened the week before but my beftter half had bought them that week ( he doesn't know the price of anything!!)

_Typo in post title corrected_


----------



## MAC (4 Mar 2004)

*Yep noticed that...*

Seems to have been quite a number of rises in the last couple of years - never go up by 5 cent, always 15-20 which is surprising.

What annoys me is that the same papers keep highlightin the rip off culture when they themselves are participating fully.

MAC


----------



## Tommy (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: Yep noticed that...*

Proof once again perhaps that the so-called rip off culture is nothing of the sort but old-fashioned inflation by another name?


----------



## Moneybags (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: Yep noticed that...*

Hi Rose,

My guess is that you take the Tribune - it has recently gone from €1.80 to €2. The other broadsheets (Sindo, Biz Post, Sunday Times, etc) are still €1.80 - but for how much longer?


----------



## Repaymentator (7 Mar 2004)

*Re: Yep noticed that...*

On-line editions can help to control costs. The Sunday Indo on-line has all the articles worth reading and most of the tabloidesque rubbish is confined to the print edition.  The SB post is a bit slow to update their on-line edition but usually it is there by noon. The SB post has a habit of publishing articles that lack substance upon further reading so reading them on line first is a good filter for decided if you're going to buy the print edition. There's no Sunday Tribune website and that's the one I usually get now. During the week a good way of avoiding Irish Times on-line restrictions is to go in via www.eircom.net, they have some sort of content agreement with them.


----------



## rainyday (7 Mar 2004)

*Re: Yep noticed that...*



> There's no Sunday Tribune website and that's the one I usually get now.


Not true - Check out www.tribune.ie/ - They have gone 'pay per view' via a US-based online newspaper distributor 'Newsreader' - so you can buy an online version of each week's edition for about $2. Still, it's a bit tricky to leave the online version in the loo for perusal on Tuesday & Wednesday.


----------



## Repaymentator (7 Mar 2004)

*Re: Yep noticed that...*

Hey - I've got a wireless laptop! Not that I'd ever bring it into the loo you understand.


----------

